
Vue.js hunt for perfect modal - smartapant
https://medium.com/epicmaxco/vue-js-hunt-for-perfect-modal-5879f7d34c25
======
smartapant
Hey guys!

We're using vue.js daily. Now it's time to share some of our experience. Enjoy
reading!

